# It's Friday Again



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Alpha this morning:










Cheers


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

No such thing as the perfect watch, but this is pretty good for a chronograph imho... Porsche Design Bund Issued Lemania 5100.... The perfect watch to hang out in the city on a balmy evening with mates whilst enjoying some fine wine and seafood... yum!


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

This one for me today:










Thanks

deano


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all. The Revue Thommen for me.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Morning all,

Still wearing this


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

This one more or less all week


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Morning! Got my Stingray on today.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Speedy for me this morning.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Just for a change.....










Rich


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

The 6105 for me today


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Like the Stingray reminds me of something







today the Airman,tonight?

Martin


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)




----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Incursore 200m for me this cold and frosty morning...










Minus 3 when I took this earlier


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Полет Океан a watch that was mine, sold, and then bought back two years later


















Looks good Andy











andytyc said:


> Morning! Got my Stingray on today.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Rotary for me


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Same one on for two solid weeks... a new record: (I think I'm nearing the stage where I sell of most of my collection and keep 3 or 4 only... Nooooooo!)


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Xantiagib said:


> Same one on for two solid weeks... a new record: (I think I'm nearing the stage where I sell of most of my collection and keep 3 or 4 only... Nooooooo!)


That's a lovely Seamaster


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Big fat Pathos for me!!

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Anonimo for me ..










/vince ..


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This Alpha for me today.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

andytyc said:


> Morning! Got my Stingray on today.


That IS impressive!!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Simple 34 mm OD ex crown Tissot quartz dress watch.

Sapphire, 5u gold plate over all st steel case, Swiss made all metal and gilt ETA F06111 3 jewel, 30M


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Sat here setting the Seatime when i remembered it was Friday,so from this










to this;










and hoping a vintage watch arrives today!!!

have a great weekend all

Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That Stingray looks nice....

5513 still for me....


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*Fortis B-42 Day/Date* for me today


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

This one for me:


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Breitling Premier


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Think I`ll start with this one....

*O&W/RLT ID3066, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels*


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I don't really "do" chonos - but I love this:


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

my Aristo/ Apucto needs more wrist-time, hence:










best regards

Jan


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Well, received a UX yesterday and was hoping I'd be wearing that but it just seems a little large for me







So, it's back to the Tutima:










I'll maybe give the UX another blast tomorrow.

HAGWE all.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Very poor photo of my usual RLT at work with packages from Germany and Yorkshire bearing new watch and strap.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

One of these I think







just not sure which one yet


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> One of these I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really should get that roof fixed before the winter sets in









BTW


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

good mornin! little snow on the ground today.

finally managed to catch the signed crystal on this piece


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Been thinking about this one recently so giving it an outing.

Alasdair


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm still wearing this, I have been for the last 2 weeks. Still not sure when I'll get the chance to change................


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

As it's Friday I've fancied a change already, now with the Mirage


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Alas said:


> Been thinking about this one recently so giving it an outing.
> 
> Alasdair


Thanks Alasdair.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Some lovely pieces today.... Im really quite taken with the stingray... hmmm....

Anyway no one has yet commented.... I set my watch to the right date and posted the pic at the time set on the watch... a little dedication....









Love the new pic Hippo, great lume but seems to have lost the flow of water, what happened?


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

I am leaving for a long week end up to monday, so here the list of the watches I will take









Bertrand

P.S. : Once this post finished, I feel of course totally crazy...

This one to awake and for monday










This one for today and sunday










This one for tomorrow, waiting for a handmade leather Nato










And this one because nobody knows what could happens


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

oldfogey said:


> Very poor photo of my usual RLT at work with packages from Germany and Yorkshire bearing new watch and strap.


Very Nice RLT22...and no I have not sold mine  , since the pic is showing a package from Germany. Anyway I am rather curious what is inside the package







?

best regards

Jan (assured RLT22 at work wearer, as well)


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> Anyway no one has yet commented.... I set my watch to the right date and posted the pic at the time set on the watch... a little dedication....


You forgot about the time difference though Jon - 11 hours fast!









Tell me, were you sitting waiting for the time to come round for long?









Rich


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Pilot time in the big city.










Later,

William


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

It's a bit chilly here today...forecasted high in the upper 60s....brrrrrr. So, I threw on a sweater (jumper) and strapped on this Timex Mercury from 1966...










Thanks again Knut.


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

For Swedish Airforce, Military issued Candino.......


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I am trying this one again...its now on a Hirsch, but it isnt helping..

Just not bonding with it!









Roger


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Kronos today.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Roger said:


> I am trying this one again...its now on a Hirsch, but it isnt helping..
> 
> Just not bonding with it!
> 
> ...


I've likely said something about this before, but it is a shame about all of the free space on that dial going to waste!









Later,

William


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Have now changed to this one for the evening.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> It's a bit chilly here today...forecasted high in the upper 60s....brrrrrr. So, I threw on a sweater (jumper) and strapped on this Timex Mercury from 1966...


At that high a temperature I'd still be in shorts & flip-flops! Hey, I still wear that when it dips to zero on the celcius scale!

Cool watch.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I've likely said something about this before, but it is a shame about all of the free space on that dial going to waste! I wouldn,t have listened anyway


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Roger said:


> I am trying this one again...its now on a Hirsch, but it isnt helping..
> 
> Just not bonding with it!
> 
> ...


If you're really, *really *not bonding with it, my address is - - - -







It's very "busy" certainly, could it be that?

Today, it's a Mayak Friday:-










and it'll still be that tonight for dancing!


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Roger said:


> I am trying this one again...its now on a Hirsch, but it isnt helping..
> 
> Just not bonding with it!
> 
> ...


That's a really nice watch Roger. I have found that, after selling a watch I can't bond with, I miss it. Keep hold of it for a few months and then re-visit it.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

That's a really nice watch Roger. I have found that, after selling a watch I can't bond with, I miss it. Keep hold of it for a few months and then re-visit it. Yes...agreed thats good sense..........but I have the Watch Disease, so good sense doesnt always apply









Roger


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

VinceR said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > It's a bit chilly here today...forecasted high in the upper 60s....brrrrrr. So, I threw on a sweater (jumper) and strapped on this Timex Mercury from 1966...
> ...


Thanks.

Yeah, that was me the first 2-3 years, but most of us turn into complete pu$$ies after awhile. Just look at today's big story.

Thankfully, it will be back near 80 in a day or two.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I've been wearing this most of the week.










But then this one arrived.



















HAGWA.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

VinceR said:


> Anonimo for me ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is very nice indeed. Would like to find one with the yellow dial ...

Anyway Stowa for me today, now on a black Di-Modell (not in the pic) ... think I've tried four straps and still not got it quite right ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to these before coming to work...

*Tissot Le Locle, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels*










*Buran Poljot cal.3105, 17 Jewels*


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I've been rooting around and came up with this one (should have saved it for Sunday).

I just love that thumping feeling from these movements (353).

It is a c**p picture but hopefully you can make out what it is:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Agent orange said:


> I've been wearing this most of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ones Gary









Looks like you made me get my Omega Megaquartz out! Except your pictures are much better!



















Cheers

Mark


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

zeno tonight (now on a lumpy)










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Got back from work a couple of hours ago and swapped straight over to these two....

*Seagull 1963, cal.ST19, 19 Zuan*










(Made in China by The Tianjin Seagull Watch Group Company, distributed by the

Tsinlien Sea-Gull Co.Ltd. Movement based on the Venus cal.175)

*Limit `ZJL` 17 Jewel Chinese Standard Movement*(Made by The Jilin Watch Factory China c.1991)


----------

